# First time out in the Gulf!!



## silverbackmac (Apr 30, 2013)

Well I’ll try to keep it short as possible. Let’s just say on my first trip to the gulf I covered almost everything you wouldn’t want to happen. We launched with the wind at about 15 mph to the north. It looked pretty rough, but we came out to play so commence launch sequence. I was accompanied by good friends Chaps and bthomas. Chaps was first up and had no problem grabbing the bull by the horns, or should I say 3 to 4 ft waves by the horn. He timed it up, hopped in and went to dig in on the oar when the left paddle snapped off….GOOD TIMES!!. Undeterred I waded out and gave him a shove and off he went peddling like a mad man. I launched second and bthomas 3rd. We made it!!! BTB!! I have been in some rough seas before but not in a kayak. Felt like we were in a washing machine that was strapped to a roller coaster, trolling took a lot of work and I don’t get sea sick, but I actually was getting nauseous. For awhile we had little to no action. The wind began to calm a little and show time was near. I hooked into some Spanish, no keepers, but still a fight. Chaps was getting some hits and had a smoker or two but broke off unfortunately. Bthomas was getting a whole lot of nothing. As the day wore on we moved east to west, west to east following any sign, birds, turtles, busting top water….so on and so forth. We headed back west and it was on. I hooked into a smoker, this king was giving me a run for my money. During the fight I had somehow managed to run my line across b’s magnum he was trolling. So between listening to the drag scream and trying to hang onto the pole, I was trying to untangle the mess I had caused. It all worked out and I managed to muscle in a 41incher with B's help. Mean while chaps was fighting yet another smoker, but on the prowl was a pod of dolphin, who turned chap’s smoker into a fish head only catch. Shortly after my haul B hooked up and it was on. Again, another meaty beast, around 37inch king. HELL YEAH!!!!. I was stoked and we were back to trolling. During my fight and entanglement I guess I had popped up to the vantage seating position on my PA 14. This fact accompanied by my 250lbs, turning around shifting my weight to the port side and being sideways to a wave was NO BUENO! Before I new it…time for a swim. Yup, first time out in about 40 or so feet of water and I rolled the yak. Chaps and B helped me right the Yak and thanks to making a butt load of leashes and horizontal storage all I lost was my cheap sun glasses, a pair of long needle nose pliers, a box of cigar minnows, a spool of mono and a lot of my pride. This ordeal had just about worn me out so I chilled to catch my breath, calm my nerves and to resituate all my crap on the yak that was in utter chaos… Heading in was just about as rough as heading out. Chaps cruzed in under the power of one oar and hopping out at the right time, B was the same. I hit it hard watching my back and giving it hell. I was getting close to shore so I popped my drive up and out, used the bungee to secure it and stowed the rudder. I was giving the oar hell and what seemed to going to be a perfect beaching was too good to be true. I was just about to hop out, being so close, but for some reason decided to take one last look behind me which was a mistake. As I looked back I had enough time to see a good size wave pick up my back end, doubling my speed, pile driving the front of the yak into the beach and ejecting me like a rag doll. The yak then rolled on top of me smashing my head into the sand and almost knocking the wind out of me. Again, all that was lost was a little more pride. To sum it up, this was the most exciting, adrenaline packed ass kicking time I have had in a long long time!!!! BOOHYA!!!!! Much thanks to chaps and Bthomas for showing a newbie the ropes and cant wait till I can do it all over again……STAY SALTY MY FRIENDS!!!!!


----------



## silverbackmac (Apr 30, 2013)

Pics


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice man!
probly not he best conditions for a first time out but at least you have an idea of ur limits now. Sucks that u rolled but sounds like u made the best of it. I miss fishin with chaps and thomas.


----------



## Chumbucket (Apr 23, 2009)

good times! Even the most experienced roll every now and then. Best thing is when you do it with a beach full of tourist and all you can do is laugh it off. At least you didn't let it ruin your kayak experience.


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

Well at least you had some fun!!! Just think what it's going to be like on a good day.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

WOW! I can't believe ya'll made it out into that mess today. I didn't see the Pensacola beaches, but I surf fished Orange Beach today and it was nasty!!!

Good job making the best of it!!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

You know it's bad when you think it's as rough as a washing machine BUT to then have it strapped onto a roller coaster must be one hell of a ride!

Thanks for the story!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Ha ha. Great write up! When I saw the conditions, I was like damn this sucks!!! You took it like a pro! I wih I would of got a picture of you laying on your yak up side down. Ridiculous sight! Sorry for the laughter. Actually when Brian rolled, it wasn't as rough as it was earlier. With the PA seat in the high position and his hulking mass, just one wrong lean on a wave and its over. I'm glad you were prepared though and only loss a few inexpensive items. It reinforced to have a buddy when you fish the gulf, especially in nasty conditions. 

My trip started off bad with a broken paddle and i almost thought about not going. im glad i stuck with it and went. I think we ended up with around 8 kings and a few Spanish. I lost a few big ones to crappy tackle and one eaten by a dolphin. The ones i landed were around the low 30's. I haven't been in the gulf in a couple years since my knee surgery, so this trip got me fired back up to hit the gulf more.

Oh and another lesson learned, not a real good idea to launch around Pensacola Memorial Day weekend. I saw some things on shore, I'd like to forget......


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Thanks for sharing! Enjoyed reading and laughing alot!*

Thanks for sharing. I read with laughter and can relate. Your trip will most likely be similar to my first go at it! Glad your trip turned out good, or so it appeared. You went out with some good guys, caught some fish, and have some memories to share. Bummer about getting pile driven with the yak on return. 

I suppose one day I will take off the training wheels and venture out to the Gulf. Despite the mishaps, I learned plenty from your story. Be prepared as the BSA taught me and roll with it! 

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

awesome read.now thats how its done son.good job.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

+1 on the write up! I had a great time fellas, dicey conditions to say the least, and I'm not talkin about what was back onshore, lol! Brian did great, rolled twice but handled it more professionally than I think I would have. I feel a bit more comfortable now after managing thru those seas. Once again, great time with friends gaining our "gulf" sealegs. I have also learned a newfound respect for the infamous smoker king:yes:


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh yea, unfortunately long lasting quote of the day. "Are you boys shark fishing? Lol!


----------



## Stealthbobber06 (Mar 22, 2010)

I enjoyed your write up....


----------



## trectenwald (Feb 28, 2011)

Hahaha... Thats was a great read. Sounds like you had a hell of a time.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I want to hear how he felt the next AM when he woke up after that landing or launching.


----------



## silverbackmac (Apr 30, 2013)

Sealark....lets just say those muscle groups that get forgotten about over the years were found and a heavy regimen of Motrin is being followed...


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I cant believe you guys went. I had my best friend in town just to fish. He is an experienced kayak angler too and we called it that day and didnt launch! Please be careful out there.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

JD7.62 said:


> I cant believe you guys went. I had my best friend in town just to fish. He is an experienced kayak angler too and we called it that day and didnt launch! Please be careful out there.


Yep. I haven't been out in the gulf in a couple years and it was the first trip for Brian. It was definitely not desirable. I think our desire to get out there might of outweighed common sense. I had a feeling when I read some Facebook posts it wasn't going to be good. After we launched, it actually layed down a bit around 1030. The worst part was navigating around the tourists and trying not to laugh at some of the sights. The good part if we look like fools on the landing, we didn't have anyone to impress lol 

I'll see you out at Navarre soon!!!!!


----------



## devinsroller (Aug 11, 2011)

boatnbob said:


> Thanks for sharing. I read with laughter and can relate. Your trip will most likely be similar to my first go at it! Glad your trip turned out good, or so it appeared. You went out with some good guys, caught some fish, and have some memories to share. Bummer about getting pile driven with the yak on return.
> 
> I suppose one day I will take off the training wheels and venture out to the Gulf. Despite the mishaps, I learned plenty from your story. Be prepared as the BSA taught me and roll with it!
> 
> ...


+1. I need to man up and take off my training wheels as well. Glad you went out and had a safe trip.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome write up man! I feel for you on the rolling - done it more times than I care to admit but hey....builds character, if it don't make you go broke and send you to the hospital. Great job and great report - thanks for the entertainment.


----------

